# dwarf cray fish with plants?



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

ok im planning a 10 gallon tank for a dwarf cray fish.he will have a cave to hide in and the bottom will be gravel.im pretty sure he will be ok with java fern and java moss but what else?


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

*c/p*


----------



## chenowethpm (Jan 8, 2014)

Supposedly the Mexican dwarf crayfish is good with almost all plants. It is said to be a more peaceful crayfish that can live with many different species.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

well thank you. the mexican dwarf cray fish,is that the orange dwarf crayfish but with a different name?


----------



## chenowethpm (Jan 8, 2014)

Yes, the Orange dwarf crayfish-Cambarellus patzcuarensis- is the Mexican dwarf crayfish. And it comes from....Mexico.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

oh that makes sense.thanks bud


----------

